# SS Rosslyn - Cardiff - Gibraltar



## angela76 (Feb 14, 2019)

Hi 

I'm looking for any information about cargo ship SS Rosslyn and in particular any photos or information about the people who may have worked onboard. 

I know she was built by Northumberland Shipbuilding Co Ltd in 1902 and went to James Tucker Steamship Co Ltd (J Cory & Sons Ltd), Cardiff. She was wrecked off the coast of Gibraltar 1916 in a storm - all survived but it must have been quite an ordeal. 


Did a family member ever work onboard? Any stories? 


I'm looking to do a project on the shipwreck and add the human element with accounts from those onboard, day to day chores, the night of the sinking. I'm sure someone's parent/grandparent must have worked on SS Rosslyn. 

Any thoughts welcomed. Thanks!


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

ROSSLYN (3rd of name in fleet) (1902 - 1916)
O.N. 115373. 3,679g. 2,395n. 340.0 x 48.0 x 24.2 feet
T.3-cyl. (24”, 39” & 66” x 45”) by North-Eastern Marine Engineering Co. Ltd., Wallsend 312nhp
23.7.1902: Launched by Northumberland Shipbuilding Co. Ltd. Howdon (Yard No. 101)
5.9.1902: Registered at Cardiff.
9.1902: Completed for James Tucker Steamship Co. Ltd. (John Cory & Sons Ltd, managers), Cardiff
28.2.1916: Whilst on a voyage from Mudros in ballast to Gibraltar, wrecked on the South Mole, Gibraltar.


----------



## angela76 (Feb 14, 2019)

*Thanks!*

Hi Bill, thank you for the details. Really appreciate that. I've found a few more things online but would love the human stories, who was onboard... I may have to go to the archives in Cardiff and take a look. 

Also looking at how technology worked on those old steamers - engines and boiler rooms - fascinating stuff.


----------



## UniversalBeam (Dec 4, 2020)

angela76 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm looking for any information about cargo ship SS Rosslyn and in particular any photos or information about the people who may have worked onboard.
> 
> ...


No help at all, I am afraid, but my maternal grandfather's father, Capt Thomas James PARNALL, was one time Master of the previous SS James Tucker, renamed Rosslyn, ON 98430. I too am seeking details but of this earlier vessel with a view to making a model. 
Tim Warren


----------



## BillH (Oct 10, 2007)

AMES TUCKER (1893 - 1901) 
O.N. 98430. 2,580g. 1,668n. 300.0 x 40.1 x 20.1 feet.
T.3-cyl. (22”, 36” & 60” x 39”) by Central Marine Engineering Works, Hartlepool. 232hp
20.12.1892: Launched by Wm. Gray & Co. Ltd, W. Hartlepool (Yard No. 458)
2.1893: Completed for James Tucker Steamship Co. Ltd. (John Cory & Sons, managers). Registered at Cardiff; vessel No.3 of 1893.
24.12.1898: Managers incorporated as John Cory & Sons Ltd.
1901: To John Cory & Sons Ltd and renamed ROSSLYN (1)
1902: Sold to Executors of P. A. Vagliano, (J. Ambatielos, manager) Greece and renamed GEORGIOS AMBATIELO
30.3.1902: Whilst on a voyage from Nicolaieff to Hamburg, wrecked 5 nautical miles south of Molene.


----------



## UniversalBeam (Dec 4, 2020)

BillH said:


> AMES TUCKER (1893 - 1901)
> O.N. 98430. 2,580g. 1,668n. 300.0 x 40.1 x 20.1 feet.
> T.3-cyl. (22”, 36” & 60” x 39”) by Central Marine Engineering Works, Hartlepool. 232hp
> 20.12.1892: Launched by Wm. Gray & Co. Ltd, W. Hartlepool (Yard No. 458)
> ...


Bill. Many thanks for the info. particularly the Yard No. which I did not have. It will help in my search to see if any drawings have survived anywhere.
Angela. There is a painting of the Rosslyn (3) incident the mole in Gibraltar at the National Maritime Museum.
Tim Warren


----------

